# Small contest...



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so I am bored and want to make a contest! I will make it how I like contests to be; not too big where you look at all of the classes and think " Yikes, I have to go through ALL of those just to find a few I want to enter? No thanks. " ANYWAY....

I don't really have much for rules, just that it should be either taken BY you or OF you.

*Class List*


*1. Jumping (Looking for form of horse and rider)*

*2. Mounted Trotting*
*2a. Unmounted Trotting*

*3. Mounted Cantering*
*3a. Unmounted Cantering*

*4. Showing (Any picture in the show ring)*

*5. Your favorite picture *

*6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*

*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse*


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

my favorite picture is of me and Rain, taken a week ago... just 2 days before she died. 









Cutest dog picture is my German shorthair Pointer and my Great dane when he was a pup:









Me and Rain again for 7.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*2a. Unmounted Trotting*








*4. Showing (Any picture in the show ring)*
(Not a horse  But one of my show steers being shown by my nephew  )








*5. Your favorite picture *








*6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*








*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse








*


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the entries.

I just remembered that I didn't put a closing date. The closing will be Dec. 1


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

*2. Mounted Trotting*







frist day trotting under saddle

*5. Your favorite picture *







this is my favorite cuz i didnt have him then. and it nice to have a baby pic

*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse*







looks like hes trying to smile


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's one of my twh gaiting


Pic of my twh



Pic of my MFT


My fav pic of me and my twh


My side kick and shadow Sweet Pea, Very entertaining


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*1. Jumping (Looking for form of horse and rider)*








*2. Mounted Trotting*
*






*

*2a. Unmounted Trotting*








*3. Mounted Cantering*
*






*

*3a. Unmounted Cantering*








*4. Showing (Any picture in the show ring)*
*






*

*5. Your favorite picture *


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

2a. Unmounted Trotting










3a. Unmounted Cantering










5. Your favorite picture 
This has always been my favorite picture of Gypsy. Not sure why though, maybe because it is hard to get a picture of her being so attentive? lol










6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)

I have 2 pictures for this one. First is Buddy, who we had to put down about a month ago. He had cancer, and was about 10 years old. In this picture he was probably 8. It is my favorite picture of him.










And the second picture is our irish setter, Burt, when he was a puppy. He's now a 90 pound GIANT irish setter, but he is still cute.










7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse
Me, Gypsy and my friend (standing behind Gypsy's head) at my first show in 4-H.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Cutest Dog


----------



## welshrider1904 (Nov 18, 2011)

1st Picture [girl on pony w/ rossetes] is for Shows/Showing
2nd picture[little girl walking on pony on footpath] is for Favroute picture
3rd picture[girl with appaloosa filly] is for number 7


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

Jumping


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

Jumping


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

C:\Documents and Settings\Guest\My Documents\My Pictures\Vic54.zip\
Jump
(i can't post the photo, i don't no if this will work)


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

In order to attach a picture you have to click on the button that looks like a little paper clip. Then you just use the window that pops up. (You can use the preview button to make sure it works right). Alternatively you could upload your pictures to a picture hosting site (I use photobucket) and link it from there, which is what I do.


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

HPIM0460.jpg 
Jump


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

*5. Your favorite picture*


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

jump
(i hope this works. Thanks)


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

Jump/showing


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

Showing


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

3 mounted cantering 








3a unmounted cantering








5 your favorite picture 







this is one of my favorite pictures 

7 any picture of you and your horse


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

2a. Unmounted Trotting
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...709807806_1544573449_1623724_1835719181_n.jpg

5. Your favorite picture 









6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)
My newfoundland puppy at 8 weeks









7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

*2a. Unmounted Trotting*
*This is my MFT Bella*









*5. Your favorite picture *
*I took the picture for one of my classes*









*6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*
*This is my dog Simba*








*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse*
*Picture of me and my first horse Candy. She was a 3 y/o mustang.*


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

5. Your favorite picture (first picture) 

7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse (second picture)


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

1 Mounted Trotting (Billy)








1A Unmounted Trotting








3A Um Cantring (Billy)








5 Your Fave Picture 








6 Cutest Dog (Cherry)








7 Me and my Horse billy


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

*2a. Unmounted Trotting*

*3. Mounted Cantering*

*4. Showing (Any picture in the show ring)*

*6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*

*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse*


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

*2a. Unmounted Trotting*










*3a. Unmounted Cantering*










*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse* 










*6. Cutest dog*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When will the contest be closed?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> When will the contest be closed?


 December 1st


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

*5. Your favorite picture 
okay a little story behind these pics the first is of my QH gelding of the past 4 years and ive been trying to get the best eye picture, i dont know why but i love his eyes.
6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*
this is my puppy when he was a year maybe a little less, but he was a Wolf/Husky/Collie cross and he was so pretty! at a year and 5 months we had to put him down from lymes and an autoammune disorder.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, I forgot about this thread!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I started to post the winners and then my computer went crazy! I will do it soon though.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

5)










7)










4)










2a) the little girls









x


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

favorite picture









any picture of you and you horse or just your horse


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entry to class 7. 
If you look carefully you will see that Millie's eyes are shut!


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Favorite picture











Picture of my horse


----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> *1. Jumping (Looking for form of horse and rider)*
> View attachment 79639
> 
> 
> ...


May I have permission to draw one of your pictures? They are all good but there is one I would like to draw.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is for Class *7.*
Ignore the edit lol 
And this the second one for class *1.*

*Opps second pic in next post. SORRY!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here we go hopefully.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

*1. Jumping (Looking for form of horse and rider)*
*









2. Mounted Trotting*








*2a. Unmounted Trotting*


*3. Mounted Cantering*








*3a. Unmounted Cantering*

*4. Showing (Any picture in the show ring)*










*5. Your favorite picture *










*6. Cutest dog (Must be yours)*

*7. Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

skippatuffson said:


> May I have permission to draw one of your pictures? They are all good but there is one I would like to draw.


 Sure, go ahead.


----------



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks. I will try to draw one.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sorry this took me so long to judge...Here are the results!*

*  ~Jumping - PintoTess*
* ~Mounted Trot - CanHeStar*
* ~UnMounted Trot - BillyRox*
* ~Mounted & UnMounted Canter - Equiniphile*
* ~Showing - Welshrider1904*
* ~Favorite - RingosMama*
* ~Cutest Dog - AnimalArtCreatons & MarleaWarlea TIE*
* ~Any Picture - Banman*

*Thanks for being so patient and congrats to the winners!*


----------



## ringosmomma (Oct 13, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> *Sorry this took me so long to judge...Here are the results!*
> 
> *~Jumping - PintoTess*
> *~Mounted Trot - CanHeStar*
> ...


 
Wahoo!!! Thanks so much  I loved evryones pictures and congrats to all the other winners. Thanks for holding the contest vanillabean


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

YAY! Go little bobble head! RIP


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

You're welcome to everyone!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yaya I won  Haha in a dressage saddle as well!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

aww awesome 
woooo
thanks vb


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Jumping


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

mounted trotting







Your favorite picture 







Cutest dog (Must be yours)







Any picture of you and your horse or just your horse


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

**~**~**~**~**~**~*this contest is closed*~**~**~**~**~**~**


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cutest dog:
My ten year old Welsh Corgi + Labrador.
That's right.
A corgidor.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh. It's closed. I feel like an idiot now. lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

It's ok. I've done it, too.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha! This is fun, see if i got any pics.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I know, dang. Wish I saw this one sooner. Had some good pics.


----------



## hezagoldengizmo (Feb 3, 2012)

Show Pic








Favorite Pic


----------

